# Light commercial trim finish



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

So i guess we are doing more light commercial since my first rpz install. I don't even know if this is really considered light commercial. First ada bathroom I've had to do, first urinal and flush valve I've installed, first drinking fountain.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Will that c/o clear a partition if they put one up?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I honestly don't know. I doubt they will put a partition up unless it is needed by code. I guess it depends on required distance for the partition to be placed if it's needed. It is a cabinetry building shop out in the boonies, so I'm surprised they are even doing ada heights.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Flyout95 said:


> Will that c/o clear a partition if they put one up?


I can't imagine there'd be a need for partition in this bathroom. It looks like single occupancy. I'm curious where the toilet is located though, what with clearance requirements per ADA.


----------



## plumbingontario (Dec 14, 2014)

Is it a single person washroom? Im surprised you don't need an offset po drain off the sink?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

The toilet is on the other side of the wall to the right, it doesn't have a door, but is separated by that wall and is in like a 6'x6' area.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

How did ya like doing the urinal & drinking fountain? Wasn't it nice to do something different & new?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks like the roughs were on the money. 

How was it setting the drinking fountain? They're cramped aren't they?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

mccmech said:


> How did ya like doing the urinal & drinking fountain? Wasn't it nice to do something different & new?


I liked it. The lav was nothing new, so that was simple. The urinal and fountain went together easily too, both had real good instructions. That and it helped that we got all the info for all the topout measurements before starting the work so everything was stubbed out perfectly.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> Looks like the roughs were on the money.
> 
> How was it setting the drinking fountain? They're cramped aren't they?


Very cramped. Only thing I'll get differently at the get go is a 1 1/4" tubular trap instead of 1 1/2". The 1 1/2" trap was a no go, the 1 1/4" was a tight fit.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

looks good! The single drinking fountain looks weird to me though. All we ever seem to install anymore are doubles.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Gotta love the clean out above flood level


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

The sink looks a little low.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> The sink looks a little low.


Flood rim of sink is at 32", knee space came out to like 29.5".


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Rando said:


> looks good! The single drinking fountain looks weird to me though. All we ever seem to install anymore are doubles.


How difficult are the doubles compared to a single to install?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Bi-levels are easy if roughed in rite


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> Will that c/o clear a partition if they put one up?


After doing research and trying to remember any measurements I took, I think it will clear and still have the 30" minimum wide stall and the 30"x48" clear area in front of the lav. The tiles are 13"x13".


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

no offset PO for sink...?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

chonkie said:


> How difficult are the doubles compared to a single to install?


Not to much difference compare with a single one. Will be easy for you now that you did one.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Plumber patt said:


> no offset PO for sink...?


Nope.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

chonkie said:


> Nope.


Thats not required..?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Not required if there is 8" clearance from the back wall and a 9" foot space below the ptrap.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I was gonna ask about the offset drain as well


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

How hot is that faucet? No mixer? What was the urinal flood rim height? Looks good!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I've got a few issues with this, but I'm sure your code is different so I'm going to keep quiet.👍


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Unclog1776 said:


> Gotta love the clean out above flood level


You'd rather have it below so if there's a clog down stream it all comes out when you take the cap off?


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Plumber patt said:


> no offset PO for sink...?


What is an offset po?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

KoleckeINC said:


> How hot is that faucet? No mixer? What was the urinal flood rim height? Looks good!


Only two lavs on a small electric w/h. That was set at what the manufacturer said for 120, of course i still have to adjust it. I haven't been back to finish up some other stuff, but i was going to check the outlet temp at the faucet then. Urinal flood rim was at 15.5".


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> I've got a few issues with this, but I'm sure your code is different so I'm going to keep quiet.👍


Well, if you don't mind, I would like to know what you have issues with so i know if it is something i need to be concerned with. You know I can take it.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

wharfrat said:


> What is an offset po?


...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Unclog1776 said:


> Gotta love the clean out above flood level








Rando said:


> You'd rather have it below so if there's a clog down stream it all comes out when you take the cap off?


I don't think he was being sarcastic. Seemed to me that he liked seeing the c/o above flood level.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

chonkie said:


> I don't think he was being sarcastic. Seemed to me that he liked seeing the c/o above flood level.


Hmm I think you're right. Sorry!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

chonkie said:


> Well, if you don't mind, I would like to know what you have issues with so i know if it is something i need to be concerned with. You know I can take it.



Are you required to have a floor drain and a hose Bibb with a urinal? Privacy partitions? Is the urinal set for ADA height?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

plumbdrum said:


> Are you required to have a floor drain and a hose Bibb with a urinal? Privacy partitions? Is the urinal set for ADA height?


That urinal is on the money 14-17. Chonkies the man.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice clean work.


On the offset PO, you don't need them as long as you have the allowable clear area. Offsets often used in hospital settings with the full depth lavs. 27" under lav, 34" max to flood rim with a clear depth of 8" back.

Here is a nice link to the 201 ADA checklist, handy to have >>>> http://www.adachecklist.org/doc/priority3/p3.pdf 

In Illinois on the drinking fountains we must have a dual fountain, 1 for accessible height & 2nd for Ambulatory height (Hi-Lo). Of some sort. Or bottled water dispenser/ w cups.









Full blown wheel chair lav. with offset PO.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> Are you required to have a floor drain and a hose Bibb with a urinal? Privacy partitions? Is the urinal set for ADA height?


Floor drain is there but more in the middle of the bathroom. Hose bibb, i don't think so, I researched the ada site before and never saw anything about that. Privacy partition between lav and urinal will be able to be installed and conform to ada specs if they need to add one. Fixtures are all set within ada specs.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

If you think the drinking fountain was tight with 1¼ tubular trap stay out of Massachusetts! Have to use a full 1½ copper trap. It's always fun soldering next to all the insulation they have jammed in on the cooling parts of the drinking fountain.

You really shouldn't set the temperature of the water heater down to 110 to satisfy the temp for the lav. That low of a temp in the tank will promote bacteria growth. You should set the tank temp high and knock it down with a mixing valve close to the faucet.

Dividers aren't so much an ADA code as they are plumbing and building codes. Not sure what your code says but around here if you have more than one toilet or a toilet and a urinal you have to have privacy dividers. Same goes for the floor drain and wash down. As soon as you add a second toilet you need the floor drain and wash down. The urinal alone, not sure why you would only have a urinal without a toilet, requires the floor drain and wash down.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Yep single use restrooms don't need privacy panels.

Water Heater can't be used to regulate temperature in Illinois either. Now if you have a point of use with a element that can't achieve greater than 110, your OK.

Wash down bib not required in Illinois, Mop sink makes it compliant.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Bi Level drinking fountains are a little easier in my opinion since you have an option to put the stop on the side without all the crap on it if you choose. Also when installing both you can work thru the side with the opening whereas a single won't have an opening on the side so all work has to be done from the front and its tight.


----------

